# Is it safe to move my betta fry?



## BettafishLove (Dec 23, 2009)

Well i have 3 day old betta fish (i was not expecting them) and the tank is really messy so i was wondering if i would be safe to move them to a smaller container while i clean the tank. I was going to just scoop them out with a cup is this alright to do?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

No do not move the fry as they are very sensitive to many thing right not and if you move them to a different container the temp might drop slightly and cause they to die, just get a piece of air line tubing and use it as a siphon and clean all the stuff out, but its up to you what you would like to do.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

the babies might feed on the stuff on the ground, or you can vaccum it up when they're older


----------

